# White Poop



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

My OB Peacock hasn't been himself lately...just hanging out at the top of the tank or in the corner and now doesn't even want to eat. I noticed white stringy poop...which I've read is a sign of worms or internal parasites. Moved him to the hospital tank with meds. Now I just noticed one of my Rustys with a white poop hanging. He's acting fine swimming and eating right now. My question is......should I medicate the whole 55 gallon tank? Or take the Rusty out also? Will all my fish eventually get this? :-?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what exactly are you feeding....im guessing your dealing with bloat or agression.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

I'm feeding Omega One cichlid flakes and Spirulina flakes. Was giving them some frozen brine shrimp at night until I found out it wasn't good for my Red Zebra. But that was a while ago. The peacock doesn't look bloated and actually his color doesn't look bad either. He has had some labored breathing. He does swim around with the other fish from time to time but for the majority of time he hangs out in the corner of the tank and is not eating...I currently have him in a hospital tank with Jungle Parasite Clear. ...as for the Rusty, he had a white poop last nite and then later I noticed a normal one...so I'm not quite sure about him yet. I'll be keeping an eye on him. If it is a parasite problem...will it affect all my fish? All others seem fine.

Also, After posting a picture someone told me that my OB might have been dyed, due to his color and size and could potentialy have health problems due to that...on the other hand someone else said saw the pic and disagreed.

Thanx for responding Brant


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Here's the typical symptoms of bloat, see if you think they match up with what you're seeing in your fish.

Starts of with the fish mouthing food but not swallowing. 
You may or may not see white or clear long stringy feces. 
Fish soon stops eating. 
Fish may gasp. 
Fish becomes lethargic.
Fish may hide or just sit on the bottom
Fish may or may not get a bloated belly or become emaciated looking. 
Symptoms usually take about a week or so to play out before the fish dies.

Usually just one or two will have symptoms at any one time and then just about the time the fish dies another previously healthy fish will start in with the same symptom.

All fish that have been exposed to bloat should be treated even if they arn't showing ANY symptoms. 
You can either remove the non eating fish to a hospital tank and treat them separately or treat all fish in the main tank.
All treatments should start with a 30-40% partial water change and gravel siphoning. 
Treat with either Jungle Parasite Clear or Clout. 
If you prefer the still eating fish can be fed medicated food and the non eating fish can be treated with the JPC or Clout.

If you don't think it's bloat then please post back with additional information

Robin


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Well, that just about sums it up!! Description fits him perfectly. Wasn't aware of the symptoms of bloat since this is the first time I've had a sick fish. I guess I'll be treating my 55 gallon as well. All other fish seem fine right now but according to the article another could soon be showing signs.

I would be devastated if I lost all my fish since I've grown them all from babies and have watched them blossom into beautiful fish. There's a good chance I may lose my Peacock since it's been over a week since I first noticed any odd behavior. I thought it was due to the agression of the larger fish.

Thanks so much for the info Robin. Hopefully I'll be able to keep my fish healthy. I'm currently using JPC in my hospital tank. I'll begin treating my main tank also.

Janet


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

any progress?


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Well..no fatalities yet :thumb: My Peacock still isn't looking that great but has been attempting to swim around a bit which he hasn't done since I put him in the hospital tank..still has rapid breathing. Not sure about him, although tried some medicated food in his tank this morning and he swam right for it. He's still lethargic but seems to have a perky moment here and there. For now he's still hanging in there....As for the main tank... all seems to be good so far. Everyone is happy and acting normal. I've been feeding them medicated food..which seems to disappear pretty quickly so they're still eating. Also treating the tank with JPC. However ..I'm still seeing bits of white poop but nothing stringy anymore. I'll be doing a partial water change today and a second dose of JPC. I'm hopeful that things are going in the right direction. My only concern is the color of the poop but maybe that will change when I start feeding them regular food again. Other than that everything else seems fine at the moment. Will keep you posted.

Thanx for your concern


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds great :thumb:


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Update.......Bad News... My Peacock finally died today.  I'm not surprised. Kinda expected it. He actually lasted longer than I thought he would. A real fighter. Still had rapid breathing after treatment and was still lethargic. I think I might have waited too long to treat. I will recognize symptoms a lot sooner in the future. Hopefully, I won't have to....Good News.....My main tank seems to be doing well.  All eating again like vultures. What a great sight!!! Glad I caught it in time. However, I'll be keeping a close eye on them to be sure.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks BRANT.... It's been a great learning experience. I'm fortunate to have only lost one.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes it sucks but in a positive way like u said before now u know exactly what to watch for to catch in time next go around


----------

